# What the heck is this?



## Catcat16 (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi there! I’m Caitlin,  from MD and new to this site. I found this cool little green ..... thing lol a few months ago and was wondering if anyone had any info on it. I’m having no luck online. I think it may be a cologne bottle but I’m not sure.

 I only think that because it’s a pretty piece with a nice color with a very small space inside to fit a product. perfume/cologne seems like the only thing that makes sense.

sorry about the dirtiness, I took those pictures immediately after pulling it out of my digging bag before washing and now it’s stored away.

it doesn’t have any markings and is not in the best shape as you can see but I’ve never seen anything like it so I decided it was too cool to leave because of a few chips. It’s obviously green, a deep emerald green, the glass feels different from what im used to feeling in glass, it’s like, very smooth but also kinda rough like it was sanded down but not buffed if that makes any sense? The glass is thick with only a small inch or so inside (which I found odd) also strangely it has no seems or pontil mark. the bottom is smooth.

now that I’m writing this I’m thinking maybe it could be a fancy ink? It’s hard to tell because where I dig I get a mix of cork tops as well as screw tops I believe most things I find in my area are early 1900’s with a few rare occasional 1800’s items.

I’ve dug hundreds of bottles. Been doing so seriously 3-5 times week now for about a year but Im still a bit green in dating bottles especially when there are no markings so any help on this would be awesome and greatly appreciated. Also any tips on dating period would be great. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## sandchip (Feb 29, 2020)

Hey Caitlin and a big welcome to the bunch.  You have an inkwell that was probably press formed.  The top was ground and probably had a brass lid of some sort.  The rest of the body was ground and polished.  A classy piece that probably belonged to someone well-to-do.  Love the color.  I have a similar one but it's clear.  I'll try to post it when I get a chance.  Thanks for sharing it with us.

Oh, and being from Maryland, you really need to go to the Baltimore show next weekend.  I've never been able to make it up there in my 45 years of collecting, but it's hailed as the best one-day show in the nation.  If you're new to collecting bottles, it's sure to be a treat.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 29, 2020)

That's a beauty of an inkwell!  I'd like to see photos of it cleaned up, never seen a fancy ink like that in such a bright colour before, most of them that I've seen have been clear.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 29, 2020)

Just noticed something.  Is it rhomboidal or diamond shaped?  That's even cooler.  I was thinking it was just square like mine.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 29, 2020)

Wow yeah I didn't notice that either, never seen one in that shape before.  Really cool find!


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 2, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Hey Caitlin and a big welcome to the bunch.  You have an inkwell that was probably press formed.  The top was ground and probably had a brass lid of some sort.  The rest of the body was ground and polished.  A classy piece that probably belonged to someone well-to-do.  Love the color.  I have a similar one but it's clear.  I'll try to post it when I get a chance.  Thanks for sharing it with us.
> 
> Oh, and being from Maryland, you really need to go to the Baltimore show next weekend.  I've never been able to make it up there in my 45 years of collecting, but it's hailed as the best one-day show in the nation.  If you're new to collecting bottles, it's sure to be a treat.



thanks soooo much for replying. Wow I didn’t expect it to be anything special and although it’s a bit chipped up its still cool to me along with this knowledge! I wonder what it looked like with the cap. Do you have any ideas or a ballpark guess on the date? I’d love to see yours if you get the chance. I’d like to know what kinda bottles To look for to know someone’s financial situation. I have to look into it! Lol
    Oh and thanks for the tip! I will definitely have to go I had no idea about it and I only live about an hour and a half away...well maybe two with bridge traffic. I hope you get to go eventually!  You gotta mark it on your calendar and commit to going especially if it’s a passion you know? Life is too short and we all work to hard to miss out on the few special things in life we love! Thanks again for the info


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey Caitlin and welcome that is a beauty of an ink well . I am from Maryland as well and you have to go to the Show this Sunday it is one of the best in the nation it is definitely worth it .


----------



## sandchip (Mar 2, 2020)

Here's the one I mentioned.  The inside retains the original pressed surface and is the only area not ground and polished, with the upper outside edge being ground only and probably is the area that accepted the cap.  This thing sat on Daddy's desk for as far back as I can remember.  No ink, just held pens, gem clips and stuff and I guess it made a good paperweight.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 5, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's a beauty of an inkwell!  I'd like to see photos of it cleaned up, never seen a fancy ink like that in such a bright colour before, most of them that I've seen have been clear.


Oh cool! I’m glad to hear I got something neat! I have to organize all my stuff soon and I’ll be sure to post a cleaned up version!


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 5, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Here's the one I mentioned.  The inside retains the original pressed surface and is the only area not ground and polished, with the upper outside edge being ground only and probably is the area that accepted the cap.  This thing sat on Daddy's desk for as far back as I can remember.  No ink, just held pens, gem clips and stuff and I guess it made a good paperweight.
> 
> View attachment 203357View attachment 203358View attachment 203359View attachment 203360


Oh wow that’s awesome! I actually like that one a lot and it appears to be in great condition. Very nice thanks for posting!


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 5, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Just noticed something.  Is it rhomboidal or diamond shaped?  That's even cooler.  I was thinking it was just square like mine.


I believe it’s rhomboidal.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 5, 2020)

Bottledigger52 said:


> Hey Caitlin and welcome that is a beauty of an ink well . I am from Maryland as well and you have to go to the Show this Sunday it is one of the best in the nation it is definitely worth it .


Thanks I’ve never been to a show before. Where at in Baltimore. Like the Harbor center area? Oh you know what it’s probably at the convention center huh?


----------



## sandchip (Mar 5, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> Thanks I’ve never been to a show before. Where at in Baltimore. Like the Harbor center area? Oh you know what it’s probably at the convention center huh?



The club's *40th Annual Show and Sale* will take place on *March 8, 2020* from 9:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. at the Wellness and Athletics Center, Essex Campus of the Community College of Baltimore County (CCBC-Essex), 7201 Rossville Blvd., Rosedale, MD 21237


----------



## embe (Mar 5, 2020)

Pretty sure my grandparents had a couple of those, being used as toothpick holders


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 5, 2020)

sandchip said:


> The club's *40th Annual Show and Sale* will take place on *March 8, 2020* from 9:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. at the Wellness and Athletics Center, Essex Campus of the Community College of Baltimore County (CCBC-Essex), 7201 Rossville Blvd., Rosedale, MD 21237


Awesome thank you for that info I’m going to try and make it! If I do I’ll definitely post pictures and videos. Actually, can you post videos on this site?


----------



## sandchip (Mar 6, 2020)

I've never done it but I'm pretty sure that you can.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 6, 2020)

Great find Caitlin! wonderful color! I must repeat what has already been said - high end ink. Also the Baltimore show is almost overwhelming and so worth it- go as early as you can! -Fred


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 6, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> Thanks I’ve never been to a show before. Where at in Baltimore. Like the Harbor center area? Oh you know what it’s probably at the convention center huh?


Sandchip has the information posted already definitely worth it .


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 6, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Great find Caitlin! wonderful color! I must repeat what has already been said - high end ink. Also the Baltimore show is almost overwhelming and so worth it- go as early as you can! -Fred


Thanks! Will do


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 6, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's a beauty of an inkwell!  I'd like to see photos of it cleaned up, never seen a fancy ink like that in such a bright colour before, most of them that I've seen have been clear.


I finally found it lol. Saddly it’s in a lot worse condition then I remember but it must have been that way cause I had it wrapped up right in bubble wrap. Oh well what are ya gonna do ‍
you know what I find interesting... that little spot under where the ink would go it’s like a bubble or error in the bottle you can see it clearer in the picture with my finger in it. I suppose it would hold little tono value in this condition huh :/


sandchip said:


> Here's the one I mentioned.  The inside retains the original pressed surface and is the only area not ground and polished, with the upper outside edge being ground only and probably is the area that accepted the cap.  This thing sat on Daddy's desk for as far back as I can remember.  No ink, just held pens, gem clips and stuff and I guess it made a good paperweight.
> 
> View attachment 203357View attachment 203358View attachment 203359View attachment 203360



Oh and heres some pics of it cleaned up Saddly it’s in worse condition then I thought. It probably holds little to no value in this condition huh? :/


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 6, 2020)

That's a shame about the damage.  Still, at least it's got one good side so it'll display well!


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 7, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's a shame about the damage.  Still, at least it's got one good side so it'll display well!


True!


----------

